# Berkly Mcmahon swivels



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Anybody use these swivels? I just bought a bunch of them in 100-lb test, was wondering if they are any good?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Jack

I have used snap swivels for situations usually while fishing in current.

I always used heavy cross lock type swivels and constantly worried about the extra knots involved in the rig.










These swivels can become necessary to maintain a leader to give bait room to move or to quickly change terminal tackle as conditions dictate.

I always try to keep my rigging as simple as possible and if I doubt it's strength, I go heavier. This stems from experience losing trophy fish


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I bought a ton of them from gofishin.com I think they are 150 lb test though. They were .29 for a pack of 4 I like them. When I caught the 30 pounder the other week, the swivel held up just fine! 

They are just the barrel part though not with the snap!


----------

